# Ritalin vs Clen



## Kronosis (Sep 30, 2015)

In terms of fat loss, which would be better? I forgot to order Clen, but I already take a prescription Ritalin so would that help lose fat the same? I'm on a Tren a, test prop, and Masteron cycle. Injecting 100MG EOD, yesterday was my second injection and last night I sweat a ton, seems a little early but guess this is a good sign ??


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

sorry i don't know the answear to your question but from using ritalin in the past watch your blood pressure with this combo as stims + stims everyday might be quite taxing on your body


----------



## MrWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

If you're prescribed Ritalin, medicating with it is only going to (that's the idea anyway) return your abnormal hormone levels to normal. So really, you'd have to be taking a higher dose than what you need to treat your condition, and a higher dose than someone who doesn't need Ritalin for a condition, but uses it for fat loss.

From my few experiences with Ritalin (not prescribed). if it's causing you to lose fat, it's through appetite suppression, and not through thermogenesis or significant increase in metabolic rate (though if you're serious, I'd try to find any studies done with Ritalin in which the subject's weight is a factor in the test).

So basically you'd be taking a drug that has quite a significant effect on cognitive abilities, just do suppress appetite.

Not to sound hyperbolic, but it's kind of like doing chemo to kill that stomach bug you have, or taking Prozac because your football team lost and you feel down.

If you're looking for appetite suppression, have a look at Sibutramine. I'd be pretty confident to bet that Sibutramine's effects are greater than Ritalin's effects, on appetite suppresion.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

MrWolf said:


> If you're prescribed Ritalin, medicating with it is only going to (that's the idea anyway) return your abnormal hormone levels to normal. So really, you'd have to be taking a higher dose than what you need to treat your condition, and a higher dose than someone who doesn't need Ritalin for a condition, but uses it for fat loss.
> 
> From my few experiences with Ritalin (not prescribed). if it's causing you to lose fat, it's through appetite suppression, and not through thermogenesis or significant increase in metabolic rate (though if you're serious, I'd try to find any studies done with Ritalin in which the subject's weight is a factor in the test).
> 
> ...


 High 5


----------

